# Our Sherpa Cave Bed.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Robin, this is the Sherpa bed that I have. I have about 20 beds (yes, I know, crazy huh, lol) and this is by far their very favorite. It has a hood over it so they can burrow, and it's surrounded top and bottom with Sherpa. It is offered in a large and small size. You can get the small size like I have around the net for about $60.00. But, I got mine from Petedge. They have so many deals there. You can get outfits for as low as 2/3 dollars on clearance. I was hesitant the first time I bought from there wondering if what I was going to get was cheap made, but it isn't at all. It's where many companies buy their stock from and double the price to sell. You have to order at least $60 worth of merchandise to avoid a fee, but that's very easy. The small size Sherpa bed there is $30.00. Of course you have to pay shipping, but that's the case with ordering online. The bed for us has been well worth the money it cost, and more.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I really like that bed Theresa. I like the hood on it. I bet the little boys would love that. They both LOVE to burrow!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> I really like that bed Theresa. I like the hood on it. I bet the little boys would love that. They both LOVE to burrow!


You should try it out. This is my 3's very favorite by far.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I will check out petedge and see if they ship to Canada. Some companies won't but I will try to source one out for sure.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> I will check out petedge and see if they ship to Canada. Some companies won't but I will try to source one out for sure.


Lysa, if they don't, I'll ship it to you. It can't cost that much, right? Let me know hon. Just pm me. I want one too so I can always order for both of us and save on shipping. I'll pop on the website.

Thanks Theresa for posting. Is that your daughter with Gia??? She's beautiful.

You'd best never give any of us your address. I can't guarantee what might come up missing at your house. Sorry, love ya. LOL.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Yah, if they won't ship to Canada, I will definitely take you up on that offer. If it turns out cheaper on shipping as well, if you don't mind...that would be great as well.

Thanks hon.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> I will check out petedge and see if they ship to Canada. Some companies won't but I will try to source one out for sure.





rcj1095 said:


> Lysa, if they don't, I'll ship it to you. It can't cost that much, right? Let me know hon. Just pm me. I want one too so I can always order for both of us and save on shipping. I'll pop on the website.
> 
> Thanks Theresa for posting. Is that your daughter with Gia??? She's beautiful.
> 
> You'd best never give any of us your address. I can't guarantee what might come up missing at your house. Sorry, love ya. LOL.


I think you will both be happy with how much your babies will love the bed. If they are burrowers, it's sure to be a hit!

That's great that you guys can order together. The 2 beds will almost come to the $60. I can't wait until you both get them so you can tell me how your little ones like it.  I'd love to see pics as well.

You're welcome, Robin! 

Yeah, that's one of my spoiled girls. :lol: Thank you so much for the kind compliments! 

:lol: I had to laugh out loud at the last paragraph. I'll have to use the dead bolt from now on. :wink: :lol:

I posted pics for you when we were trying to use the sling. Not sure if you remember us talking about it in another thread.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow that is soo cute!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I really like this bed!!....cute pics!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kioana said:


> wow that is soo cute!





Nana4u said:


> I really like this bed!!....cute pics!!


Thanks ladies! You all should try one.


----------

